# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rak pęcherza moczowego

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam . W listopadzie tamtego roku wykrytu u mojej mamy raka pecherza moczowego o wysokim stopniu złosliwości (high grade) , oczywiście lekarz urolog postanowił usunąc pęcherz juz na początku stycznia tego roku jednak zdecydował o jeszcze jednym pobraniu probki do badania ( z miejsca gdzie uprzednio pobieral juz wycinek do badan ) po którym stwierdzono polepszenie wyników . Po ok  miesiącu kolejny wycinek - zlośliwy ale powierzchowny . Kilka dni temu mama odebrala wyniki badania tomografu komputerowego miednicy i tam okazało się że na zewnętrznej części pęcherza jest także naciek grubości 4mm i dł ok 4 cm , we wtorek ma skierowanie do szpitala ale lekarz chce robic kolejny wycinek do  badania przed usunięciem pęcherza , czy takie czekanie nie jest niebezpieczne ?? czy to że naciek jest juz po zewnetrznej stronie pecherza oznacza przezuty ?? z góry dziekuje za odpowiedz i przepraszam ze pisze dosyc chaotycznie ale jstem strasznie zdenerwowany , jezeli beda potrzebne jakies informacje dodatkowe to słuze pomocą

----------


## zacheusz112

O przerzutach stawia się wstępną  diagnozę po badaniu węzłów chłonnych,a zwłaszcza tzw.węzła wartowniczego, położonego najbliżej ogniska chorobowego.To że na wewnętrznej stronie stwierdzono naciek,może oznaczać że nowotwór się rozrasta w pierwotnym miejscu powstania.
Swoja droga to jakoś dziwnie podchodzą lekarze do tych spraw.Co to znaczy w badaniu histopatologicznym że jest poprawa wyników.Tam się po prostu stwierdza rodzaj nowotworu i czy zmiana jest złośliwa czy łagodna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byc moze to ja się troche żle wyrazilem , we wtorek zawoze mame do szpitala i bede rozmawiał z tym jej lekarzem co i jak on to widzi

----------


## jacek78

Hej. rak\guz pęcherza moczowego przeważnie atakuje ludzie starszych, palaczy czy osoby które nie leczyły zapalenia pęcherza i miały przewlekłe komplikacje. W leczeniu ostatnio karierę robi także tzw. terapia biologiczna, mająca na celu pobudzenie własnych sił obronnych ustroju. Podaje się m.in. znaną nam szczepionkę przeciwgruźliczą BCG, używaną tym razem jako bodziec pobudzający działanie układu immunologicznego. BCG stosuje się bezpośrednio do pęcherza za pomocą cewnika. Podobnie można podać interferon, również ułatwiający walkę z nowotworem i spowalniający jego wzrost. 


Tutaj kilka ciekawych słów na ten temat: 
Rak pęcherza moczowego | Medigo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój mąż niestety po ponad dwuletniej walce z rakiem pęcherza moczowego przegrał.Winię za to lekarzy, którzy nie doszacowali choroby bo po hist-pat guza G3,T3 No,Mx dwukrotnie wycinanym odwlekali radykalną cystektomię stosując wlewki BCG.Po pół roku stosowania tych wlewek żadnych rezultatów, wreszczie podjęli decyzję o usunięciu pęcherza ale w badaniu hist-pat pojawiły się już p[rzerzuty do węzłów chłonnych.Usunęli kilkanaście regionalnych ale co z tego jak komórki zdołaly się wydostać i gdzieś przerzutować.Uzupełniająco mąż dostawał chemioterapię i na 1 rok i 2 m-ce był spokój a potem nawrót z chorobą uogólnioną od razu.Kolejne chemioterapie, które bardzo męża wyniszczyły, do tego stopnia, że już nie mógł dostać 6 kursu.Po ok.miesiącu choroba zaczęła wybuchać niczym wulkan, nie do opanowania i cierpiąc ból , wyniszczenie odszedł zbyt szybko a miał tylko 54 lata.Piszę ze łzami w oczach bo to zbyt swieże. Strzezcie się lekarzy, którzy do pacjenta i jego choroby tak groźnej a przecież podobno wyleczalnej w poczatkowym stadium podchodzą dyletancko, obcesowo i beznamietnie.Niestety w szpitalu w Międzylesiu nie zdiagnozowali męża nalezycie a przecież trafiliśmy w niegroźnym wydawałoby się stadium, poczatkowym, gdzie mówiono o powierzhownej postaci guza.Ratujcie się niekonwencjonalną medycyną bo onkolodzy tylko chemię stosuja, która nawet nie jest w stanie przedłużać życia a wyniszcza potwornie.Dla lekarzy niedouków choć ze stpniami naukowymi mówię nieeeeee!

----------


## Visage

Witam.
Mam Pytania.Moj Tato jest po terapii BCG i po 2 miesiacach od ich zakonczenia baardzo spadl na wadze ok.15 kg w ciagu 3 tygodni - ma brak apetytu i bole brzucha.Po endoskopii stwierdzono zapalenie blony sluzowej zoladka.Odczuwal rowniez bole plecow i zeber.Wynika laboratoryjne sa bardzo dobre. Badanie Tomografi Komputerowej wykazalo liczne powiekszone wezly chlonne  w jamie brzusznej i piersiowej - podobno jest to normalne powiklanie po BCG.Czy ktos mial podobne objawy i co nalezy robic aby pozbyc sie tych objawow? pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moi drodzy mam 69 lat . przeżyłem 3 zabiegi w szpital w Otwocku  ECZ. Wszystkie wykonała Pani dr. b.Sympatyczna i delikatna młoda kobieta. Doradców miałem sporo, przyjechałem z Warszawy i przeniosłem się na stałe do Otwocka. chyba najlepszą poradę dostałem od najbardziej wrednej osoby w rodzinie: poczytaj sobie na temat ,,pestki moreli,, Przyznaje się- modliłem się gorąco- lekcje za młodu dostałem od Babci, chodziliśmy nawet na różaniec. ale przysięgam to nie boli a zawsze modlitwa pomagała mi w ciężkich chwilach - przekonacie się sami jak nawet usnąć nie dało się. Obecnie mija 4 rok i odpukać. Przepis był prost: na początku   6 pestek następnie zwiększałem do 16 - 18 przez 3 lata. Myślę że warto spróbować i życzę aby każdemu pomogło Pozdrawiam Maciek.

----------

